# [resolved] NIS - problems



## Ari3s (Nov 17, 2005)

*NIS - problems*

When using Norton Internet, I can't access the internet unless I use ISRlRstr.exe to reset the defaults.
A phew things pop up. Mainly:
dlbcserv.exe is attempting to connect to a DNS server. 
or a Generic Microsoft Program 'something' system32 is attempting to access the internet. 
I keep blocking them, not knowing what they are.
I also have to use ISRlRstr every 20-30 mins, else norton will 'shut' off my internet.

What's causing all this eh?


EDIT: Spelling


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

dlbcserv.exe is related to a Dell Photo Printer. 
You may want to look this link over to get an idea on how to Modifying or restore the default firewall rules.
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=


----------



## Ari3s (Nov 17, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> You may want to look this link over to get an idea on how to Modifying or restore the default firewall rules.


I tried doing that, but it had no effect. Still can only only use the 'net with ISRlRstr =\


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Suggestion uninstall nortons and install Zonealarm it is so much easer to use.


----------



## Ari3s (Nov 17, 2005)

oldmn said:


> Suggestion uninstall nortons and install Zonealarm it is so much easer to use.


This may be true, but I would lke to try and fix norton, so I know what is wrong (case it happends to a friend or something)


----------



## Ari3s (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, I fixed norton so can use the 'net.
But now I can't do a system scan (by selecting scan from notron or rightclicking). Now what do I do?


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

Ari3s said:


> Ok, I fixed norton so can use the 'net.
> But now I can't do a system scan (by selecting scan from notron or rightclicking). Now what do I do?


Ok, what happens when you try to click *scan now*? If nothing happens, but the hourglass briefly appears then disappears - please follow the instructions in this link.

I need to know a more detailed description of your problem to be able to help you further.

With kind regards,
FlyingFin


----------



## Ari3s (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info, that worked


----------

